# EVERYONE needs Form 80 patner visa



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

I was under the impression that Form 80 was for applicants from HIGH risk countries.
After calling DIAC 3 times I have found out that all applicants for the spouse visa (the foreign partner) must fill it out.

How come this information is not on the partner visa pages anywhere ?!?!? We're ok, I'm getting my partner to fill it out now, but I never saw it on the DIAC site and I've been reading it for months !


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It's asked for at the end of many visa apps. Usually close to when they're about to grant as all the other forms appear to have passed.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

amaslam said:


> It's asked for at the end of many visa apps. Usually close to when they're about to grant as all the other forms appear to have passed.


Can I still hand it in at the same time as the whole application?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes you can, it doesn't have any time sensitive info from what I recall (this was 3-4 yrs ago). 



_Sarah_ said:


> Can I still hand it in at the same time as the whole application?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Quite right, sometimes if the visa takes a long time (years) they may ask for the form again because things could have changed but that wouldnt usually happen with a spouse visa.


----------

